# House Swap



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I am seeking a dog friendly condo at any resort (we snowboard) in exchange for my Caribbean cottage. My place is a two bedroom in the Dutch Caribbean island of Bonaire. It's best for 1-2 people who love to dive, kite, windsurf or snorkel. It's a chill island. You must be a cat lover, clean, and respectful of my home (it's not a rental). Easy air from most US cities on Delta and United. Message me for details.

I seek 1-2 bedrooms to use a few weekends (and possibly a week in March) for my boyfriend and I and our pet sitter. My dog is a docile therapy dog who is well mannered and wonderful. She would never be left alone at the condo. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> at any resort


...in any country?

*checkingthewindseasononyourisland*


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> ...in any country?
> 
> *checkingthewindseasononyourisland*


That would be a pretty sweet swap. I think she'd have to leave the dog though. Is a bit of a flight.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How far from the beach are you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> That would be a pretty sweet swap. I think she'd have to leave the dog though. Is a bit of a flight.


Would be direct from Boston/NY/NJ to Zurich or Geneva most likely, not too long a flight.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Would be direct from Boston/NY/NJ to Zurich or Geneva most likely, not too long a flight.


That depends on how you define too long. The airlines will do it, I personally wouldn't do it for my dog for a week trip. An 8-10hr flight, and then several hours before and after isn't something I would do twice in a week or so. Not to mention the costs associated with ensuring the flight you have can handle live animals in cargo, not all can. Planes and dogs are still not ideal unless you have something you can fit in your purse.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Sound like this would be a sweet deal for someone! Even if I
had a place to "give out" for a couple weeks, we only get 3.5-4 months of decent riding here. (…if we're lucky.) I can't imagine giving up 2 weeks of snowboarding for tropical climates.  Not that you'd ever want to come to MI for the Snowboarding in the first place!! LOL!

This would definitely be more attractive, from either party involved, for some of the guys & gals in the mountains or west coast! People that get 4-5 months of riding or more!

Wish you luck on making this deal work! :thumbsup:




…btw, A Caribbean island? Did we just get some insight into your "username?" :yahoo:


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to stay in New England...should have posted that I guess...we will drive to the mountain/property.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

caribchakita said:


> I would like to stay in New England...should have posted that I guess...we will drive to the mountain/property.


We probably figured but are just living out our own fantasies vicariously through you


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

f00, carry on..live on live on...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

caribchakita said:


> I would like to stay in New England...should have posted that I guess...we will drive to the mountain/property.


That is good to hear. I would never under any circumstances trust my dog to baggage handlers. If I can't drive somewhere I board my dog while I'm gone (even though boarding for long trips is generally more expensive than the cargo price to bring my dog on the plane).


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

My dog is a Bonaire rescue. She lived here in Bonaire with me for 10 years. In May, I transported her on Delta/cargo to Boston via ATL. Delta did a tremendous job caring for her..I cannot say enough, Big Foot. My dog is like my child..I adore her and like her more than most people.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Still seeking a New England swap: your condo or home (3-4 weekends this winter), minutes to the slopes for as many weeks as you wish Oct. 2015, Jan. or Feb. 2015. Must love cats.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

back again, bumping this post..my Sunapee swap fell through...
My Caribbean house is free Jan. 6-30 and Feb. 7-23. Seek your slopeside or near mountain condo, chalet or home.. 

I can only use your place weekends..you may stay at my place anytime you wish for as long as you wish...details will be provided to anyone interested..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> back again, bumping this post..my Sunapee swap fell through...
> My Caribbean house is free Jan. 6-30 and Feb. 7-23. Seek your slopeside or near mountain condo, chalet or home..
> 
> I can only use your place weekends..you may stay at my place anytime you wish for as long as you wish...details will be provided to anyone interested..


Try craigslist house swap in the area you way


----------

